# My bad story...with an open ending.



## yesiamyoung

It all started with a message. I didn't know him at all until I decided to message this boy from my school on facebook. One thing lead to another, and we began hooking up. I only had sex with him once, and I've missed 2 periods, as well as a positive on my pregnancy test. He's dating my best friend now and wants me to abort.

I want to keep my baby. I'm due on July 14th, I'm 12, and in 7th grade. I am very young, but I want to make a family of 2 out of me and my fishmonkey.


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Girl20

yesiamyoung said:


> It all started with a message. I didn't know him at all until I decided to message this boy from my school on facebook. One thing lead to another, and we began hooking up. I only had sex with him once, and I've missed 2 periods, as well as a positive on my pregnancy test. He's dating my best friend now and wants me to abort.
> 
> I want to keep my baby. I'm due on July 14th, I'm 12, and in 7th grade. I am very young, but I want to make a family of 2 out of me and my fishmonkey.

Hello My girl:flower:

I want to start off by giving you a HUGE hug :hugs:, you must be scared shitless right now!

You are so very very young.. Given different circumstances I would have advised you to practice safe sex, at least, but i geuss we have passed that bridge now :dohh:.

Please remember that you are both still young and it might be that the guy you were with really isn't ready for the huge responsability of becomming a parent, but that does not mean that he has the right to leave you to deal with this all on your own - You guys made your bed so you should be able to lay in it right now and take responsibility - after all it takes 2 to tango!:wacko:

I don't know what you believe in, but I know that God makes no mistakes -EVER!:hugs: 

I hope that you have the support of your family and friends, I do think that this is the time when you'll need it the most!

You know what, your young.. had unprotected sex once and now you are pregnant.. Its time to deal with it and grow up now. Its no use looking back you have to look to your future and do whats best for you and your baby, whatever that might be... Having a baby is such a blessing, how could it ever be wrong??. 10 Years from now you could never imagine your life without that little monkey...

I am here If you need to talk, as a friend - sorry if I sounded harsh mabe Im trying to be the big sis you never had lol:flower:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Quiche94

Hey, welcome to BnB. 
Come over to the teen pregnancy section and post there too, there are plenty of us girls in a similar situation and im sure you will make friends :flower:


----------



## BleedingBlack

Welcome! Stay positive :)


----------



## yesiamyoung

Girl20 said:


> Hello My girl:flower:
> 
> I want to start off by giving you a HUGE hug :hugs:, you must be scared shitless right now!
> 
> You are so very very young.. Given different circumstances I would have advised you to practice safe sex, at least, but i geuss we have passed that bridge now :dohh:.
> 
> Please remember that you are both still young and it might be that the guy you were with really isn't ready for the huge responsability of becomming a parent, but that does not mean that he has the right to leave you to deal with this all on your own - You guys made your bed so you should be able to lay in it right now and take responsibility - after all it takes 2 to tango!:wacko:
> 
> I don't know what you believe in, but I know that God makes no mistakes -EVER!:hugs:
> 
> I hope that you have the support of your family and friends, I do think that this is the time when you'll need it the most!
> 
> You know what, your young.. had unprotected sex once and now you are pregnant.. Its time to deal with it and grow up now. Its no use looking back you have to look to your future and do whats best for you and your baby, whatever that might be... Having a baby is such a blessing, how could it ever be wrong??. 10 Years from now you could never imagine your life without that little monkey...
> 
> I am here If you need to talk, as a friend - sorry if I sounded harsh mabe Im trying to be the big sis you never had lol:flower:

Thanks so much :) 

Well it was protected sex (we used a condom) which is why pregnancy was the last thing on my mind! I haven't told anyone yet but I'm trying to think of a good way, time and place. And I do have a big sister ;) but we're not close so no help there *rolls eyes* so thanks for the hug :) I've needed one BAAADDDD.


Thanks to everyone else who replied too


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## ~RedLily~

:xmas3: Welcome to BnB
There is a teen pregnancy section you will probably find very helpful :flower:


----------



## Greetings00

@ yesiamyoung

Well that was I guess the very difficult thing to deal with but then again face the reality that you are a soon be mom . . . Leave that irresponsible guy hes not worthy of your love you know. . .I know somewhere down the road you will meet the man of your life that will truly love you and your future baby (even your coming baby as of now) with all of his life.I know in myself that you can raise your child just believe in HIM and believe to yourself... Having a baby is the best blessing a person will have.

@Girl20

Wow . . that was a great advice I've ever heard!!!


----------



## yesiamyoung

Thanks so much to ALL of you 
I actually feel alot more optimistic and less shit scared xD


----------



## Girl20

yesiamyoung said:


> Girl20 said:
> 
> 
> Hello My girl:flower:
> 
> I want to start off by giving you a HUGE hug :hugs:, you must be scared shitless right now!
> 
> You are so very very young.. Given different circumstances I would have advised you to practice safe sex, at least, but i geuss we have passed that bridge now :dohh:.
> 
> Please remember that you are both still young and it might be that the guy you were with really isn't ready for the huge responsability of becomming a parent, but that does not mean that he has the right to leave you to deal with this all on your own - You guys made your bed so you should be able to lay in it right now and take responsibility - after all it takes 2 to tango!:wacko:
> 
> I don't know what you believe in, but I know that God makes no mistakes -EVER!:hugs:
> 
> I hope that you have the support of your family and friends, I do think that this is the time when you'll need it the most!
> 
> You know what, your young.. had unprotected sex once and now you are pregnant.. Its time to deal with it and grow up now. Its no use looking back you have to look to your future and do whats best for you and your baby, whatever that might be... Having a baby is such a blessing, how could it ever be wrong??. 10 Years from now you could never imagine your life without that little monkey...
> 
> I am here If you need to talk, as a friend - sorry if I sounded harsh mabe Im trying to be the big sis you never had lol:flower:
> 
> Thanks so much :)
> 
> Well it was protected sex (we used a condom) which is why pregnancy was the last thing on my mind! I haven't told anyone yet but I'm trying to think of a good way, time and place. And I do have a big sister ;) but we're not close so no help there *rolls eyes* so thanks for the hug :) I've needed one BAAADDDD.
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone else who replied tooClick to expand...

Shame my girl, you really are in one difficult situation, but as I said God never makes mistakes... Being a younger mom only means you get to spend more time with your monkey:winkwink:, I dont say it makes things easy - I do think it's much harder but when is being a first time mom ever easy?

Oh sorry for just assuming that you guy's had unprotected sex, It just hardley ever happens this way..so see mabe it's your miracle baby:flower:.

You guys need to figure out what's best for you, and even though your guy's acting like a complete a** :wacko: remember he is young.. you are both young. Mabe he just really don't know how to deal with all of this. Give it some time, and everything will work out the way it should..

I will be praying for you, and I really wish you a happy and healthy 9 months ahead, keep your head up!


----------



## Girl20

Greetings00 said:


> @ yesiamyoung
> 
> Well that was I guess the very difficult thing to deal with but then again face the reality that you are a soon be mom . . . Leave that irresponsible guy hes not worthy of your love you know. . .I know somewhere down the road you will meet the man of your life that will truly love you and your future baby (even your coming baby as of now) with all of his life.I know in myself that you can raise your child just believe in HIM and believe to yourself... Having a baby is the best blessing a person will have.
> 
> @Girl20
> 
> Wow . . that was a great advice I've ever heard!!!

Ha Ha :thumbup:

First time I see a daddy (to be) in here, congratulations my boy!! 
I totally agree with you, she will meet someone amazing when the time is right... And your advice is not bad aswell lol.

I may not be the best at giving advice but I am here to support you guys:flower:. 
Take care


----------



## trinaestella

I just want to hug you so tight and not let go of you, you're so brave to write that out and its nice nobody here has judged you :hugs:
If you ever need a big sister on here feel free to message me, i know you're very young but well done for being so strong and im wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## yesiamyoung

I'm so so so glad no one's told me I'm a whore yet! You guys are really amazing people  Thanks for the hugs and the well-wishing


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:wave: Hello & Welcome :flow:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## v2007

:xmas3:

V xxx


----------



## we can't wait

Welcome! :xmas3:
Congratulations on your pregnancy! I hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

have a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## 10.11.12

:hugs: have a happy and healthy nine months! I'm a teen mom as well so message me if you ever want to talk.


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to BnB! :xmas3:


----------

